# If you wife have left you or trying to leave you, read this



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

I came across this article and I have to share. Minus all the religious thing, it is very accurate. 

Reconciliation with a Hardened Wife


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a good article for what is called a WAW (walk away wife).


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, temperance. I have been sharing that article here, too. It helped a poster named Stillkindofhopefull get his wife to consider reconciliation. 

There is an article from the same site that deals with reconciling with a wife who has cheated. It basically says to write the same kind of letter as recommended in the original article (the one you linked).


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Another great piece from that site:

A Real Man


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd love to hear thoughts about this from men. I found it amazing these are written by man.


----------



## Regretf (Oct 13, 2014)

I agree. I have read the Reconciliation with a Hardened Wife article a few times and A Real Man too. We as men hurt women many times and we don't know it. As men and women comunicate differently we sometimes don't understand each other. it takes a humble heart to recognize our mistakes and shortcomings. But there is also a fine line as some women might take advantage of a man in this situation. Being a man is about respecting and protecting your family, your wife, loving them, providing for them but it is also about standing up when someone wants to take advantage of you, about not being a doormat, but in a gente but firm way. No woman wants or likes a man that she can walk all over.


----------

